# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  انجليزي لطلبة التوجيهي اردني

## adel maayah

انوي تقديم بعض الدروس في اللغة الانجليزية لطلبة التوجيهي على صفحات المنتدى واتمنى من ادارة المنتدى الرد على هذه الخطوة اما بعمل  قسم جديد لطلبة التوجيهي بحيث يصبح هذا القسم ملتقى لطلبة الثانوية العامة في مادة اللغة الانجليزية او غيرها او اي صيغة اخرى تقترحها الادارة والاخوة الاعضاء

----------


## ajluni top

اخوي بإمكانك تحط الموضوع هذا بقسم الطلبه او المنتدى التعليمي

وتقدر تبعث رسالة لإدارة المنتدى وان شاء الله يستجيبو لطلبك

----------

